# Abu Dhabi or Bahrain?



## kukusharma7 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello

I am a doctor working in new delhi ,India and I am planning to relocate with family( doctor wife and 10 year old son)to GCC. I have similar offers from both Bahrain and Abu Dhabi.
Both are providing housing allowance in addition to salary.Which place offers better quality of life? How about child's education in these countries?Where would I be saving more? Please help with these queries.

thanks


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Abu Dhabi. However, package has to be really good.


----------



## Akhils39 (Aug 31, 2011)

Abu Dhabi:
Good standard of living, 
Lot of indian community association and school,
Urban life.

Baharain:
No idea.

I'm Happy to live in auh as an expat. I guess you will be saving more in baharain.
Cheers.

Sent from hell


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There has been civil unrest in Bahrain, not just recently, but over the years. I don't think it's doing so well in the downturn either. Having said that, most people I know who have lived there rave about it. You might want to consider reposting this on the Middle East forum as well so you can get response from people living in Bahrain.


----------

